# Cockatiel Nares



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

I have two male cockatiels. One is young( its going through its first moult ). Another is a adult one ( donno the exact age ).
The nare portion of the young one is fleshy and pinkish.
But the otherone's nose portion is grey and somewhat crusty( compressed like ).
Does that indicate some problem or is it due to the age.....


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Here are the adult cockatiel's closeup pics....


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Anybody?????


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What is the humidity like...is it dry. Aside from that an adults nares will be alot darker than a young birds.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou for the responce ....
Its not the colour which is worrying me but the crushed like structure....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Tiels nares can vary per bird. They are larger when younger, and seem to get smaller when older. Your pix is not clear enough, but it appears his nares are normal.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou srtiels.....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just just went out and got pix's of Noodles...he's 8.5 yrs. old. When young his nares looked large like little beehives on his face. They are now smaller.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

And a real close-up...


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's Curry's, and he's just over 12mths


----------

